#  >  > Buying, Renting, Leasing Property, Houses, Bungalows, Villas and Land in Thailand >  >  > Thailand, Land, Property and Condo sales listings >  >  > Chiang Mai Real Estate >  >  Lovely house, beautiful scenery, Chiang RAI close to MFU

## Unterwegs

The house has 2 bedrooms, 2 big beds with new comfortable mattress, one living room, western standard bathroom, kitchen with a big new fridge, big anteroom, terrace and a big wooden balcony with a beautiful view, land with fruit trees, 1 and a half km from Mae Fah Luang University, quiet, privacy. A bit outside of the village  :Smile: 
We liked it so much! The owners name is Non. He can speak English and he is looking forward to your phone call. Tel: 0804977073

It will be available from the 01.09.2011 on.



You can also ask him for the new built house with air-condition. Its also very nice and furnished. 2 bedrooms and 2 bathrooms, 8000 Bath. I think it is still available too.


 Best regards, Unterwegs

----------

